#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-16
<Anthony_> hi all
<MadnessRed> hi all
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-17
<webrsk> happy morning :)
<MichealH> Hey all
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-18
<Muscovy> Um.
<Muscovy> Bzr seems to think I modified every single file in the tour.
<Omega> :|
<Muscovy> ...well looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour/ubuntu-tour/maverick/revision/400 is interesting.
<Muscovy> "Files modified: ALL"
<Muscovy> "Changelogs: files A and B".
<Omega> Yeah, just saw that.
<Omega> Might be good to file a bug?
<Muscovy> Good idea.
<Muscovy> Help -> Report a bug now includes the bzr version. :D
<Muscovy> Incidentally, could someone install ubuntu-tour-media-en from ubuntu-tour-admins/stable or ubuntu-tour-admins/daily
<Muscovy> then check if duplicates of all chapters show up?
<aprilg> hi all. back. finally :)
<Muscovy> Oh, welcome back aprilg!
* Muscovy changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Check out http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour-admins/+archive/daily
<Muscovy> Can someone check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/+bug/669762 ?
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-19
<Muscovy> Hi aprilg.
<aprilg> HI Muscovy
<Muscovy> Good to have you back. :D
<aprilg> how's everything going?
<aprilg> thanks :)
<Muscovy> Well.
<Muscovy> We've got a PPA up.
<aprilg> I'll look into the content this weekend. I'm still at work :/
<aprilg> that's good!
<Muscovy> I think we're a few days away from a "hey, test this out, everyone".
<aprilg> excellent :)
<Muscovy> Just one annoying bug to fix, it keeps putting duplicate entries.
<Muscovy> http://i.imgur.com/2RzoC.png
<aprilg> exciting times :D
<UndiFineD> o/
<UndiFineD> !help
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-20
<jasono> Hi, new Project/Team on Launchpad. Members needed. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-advertising
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-21
<Muscovy> The Firefox chapter is looking a bit sparse.
<Muscovy> Considering web browsing will be the main activity for about 80% of the users.
<Muscovy> I'm not quite sure what else to add though.
<Muscovy> Any ideas?
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> :D
<UndiFineD> hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hello.
<UndiFineD> so you got my reply on the .po
<Muscovy> Yes I did.
<Muscovy> Do you have to specify whole lines or line numbers?
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535038/
<Muscovy> Ok, I think I understand.
<Muscovy> The thing I mentioned was specifically for stuff like en_US and en_GB though.
<Muscovy> Since frequently en_GB is behind a ways.
<UndiFineD> so, if you want to relocate an image in your translation because of text changes, you have to specify in the translation
